# how do you wash and wax your car ??



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

chaps a simple question....
How do you guys wash and wax your car? please let us know the products used...
J


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

It depends which car, for the everyday runaround its the following every six months as it gets quite dirty - quick washes when required:

Foamed with strong snowfoam mix.
Wash - Megs NXT wash - 2 buckets.
Tar removal - AG Intensive tar remover & also megs gold glass bug and tar remover.
Clay - Megs quik clay using diluted shampoo as lube.
Wash - Megs NXT wash - 2 buckets.
Polish - Super Resin Polish by hand.
Glaze - Extra Gloss Protection x2.
Wax - Megs NXT liquid tech wax.

Wheels
Cleaned with meguiars all whell cleaner 
Super Resin Polish, Extra Gloss Protection x2.

Tyres - Megs endurance gel.
Trim - AG bumper care.
Glass - megs NXT glass cleaner.

The TT stays really clean as it only comes out on weekends so a quick wash with meguiars NXT wash. Once every 6 months it gets a coat of autoglym high definition wax - wheels as well. Only really gets clayed once a year.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

I use the snowfoam too but use it sparingly as its only traffic film remover and can strip the wax off the car.

I also use Chemical Guys cleaning products as the price is about right and gives a great finish. I've found their tyre dressing lasts longer than any other I have tried.


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

Wash using Baby Bath and 2 bucket method using sheepskin mitt. Dry with mega water magnet. Menz polish using UDM, buff off with m/f cloth then I apply a thin layer of Victoria Concours wax using a terry applicator, then buff off using megs m/f polishing cloth.

For wheels I use megs step 1 to clean, then stage 2 to polish then 2-3 coats of poorboys wheel sealant. Tyres are done with megs endurance stuff.

Glass is done with wonder wheels glass polish.

Think thats about it!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

*Weekly:*
*Car* - 2 Bucket method using Johnsons BB (3 caps into a bucket), apply using MicroFibre Wash Mitt
*Wheels* - Virosol and a plastic Toilet Brush to get right inside the wheels and a MicroFibre Cloth for detailled parts of the wheel.
*Under Arches * - Toilet Brush with remaining JBB solution.
*Dry* - AG Aqua Wax with supplied MF Cloths (including wheels too).

*Monthly*
*Car* - 2 Bucket method using Johnsons BB (3 caps into a bucket), apply using MicroFibre Wash Mitt
*Wheels* - Virosol and a plastic Toilet Brush to get right inside the wheels and a MicroFibre Cloth for detailled parts of the wheel.
*Under Arches * - Toilet Brush with remaining JBB solution.
*Dry* - AG Flexi Blade on Windows followed by Megs Water Magnet Drying Towel
*Finishing* - AG High Definition Wax all over, Turtle Wax "Wet N Black" tyre shine.

*6 Monthly*
*Preparation* - Clay followed by polishing using Megs G220
*Car* - 2 Bucket method using Johnsons BB (3 caps into a bucket), apply using MicroFibre Wash Mitt
*Wheels* - Virosol and a plastic Toilet Brush to get right inside the wheels and a MicroFibre Cloth for detailled parts of the wheel.
*Under Arches * - Toilet Brush with remaining JBB solution.
*Dry* - AG Flexi Blade on Windows followed by Megs Water Magnet Drying Towel
*Finishing* - AG High Definition Wax all over, Turtle Wax "Wet N Black" tyre shine.

You will find that you will go through a lot of products testing things out, these are what work best for me on an Ebony Black TTC.

Amz


----------

